# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Кришна приходит из века в век

## krishna_das

Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны, уважаемый Патита Павана прабху.
В БГ 4,8 говорится, что Кришна приходит в этот мир из века в век. А в комментарии к стиху 4,7 Прабхупада пишет, что Кришна приходит 1 раз в день Брахмы (1 раз в 4 320 000 000 лет). Это противоречие, или нет?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

В комментарии к 7 стиху дается ответ: Хотя Господь приходит в определенный срок, один раз у день Брахмы в конце Двапара-юги двадцать восьмой эпохи, период царствования седьмого Ману, Он не обязан в точности придерживаться этих сроков, ибо всегда волен поступать так, как Сам того пожелает. Поэтому Он приходит в материальный мир по Своей собственной воле, всякий раз, когда там попирается истинная религия и торжествует безбожие.

----------

